# Recovering Deleted Files



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

Afternoon folks,

Big issue, as you can probably tell from the title, that I need your help with! 

I transferred over some important audio files from a the SD card on a ZOOMH6 Friday afternoon to my Mac computer .. I'm pretty certain I transferred them to the Macintosh HD drive, as apposed to an external drive, however I'm not sure .. Anyway, in the process of cleaning my computer of files yesterday, the audio files have disappeared -- more than likely I've deleted them accidentally. I believe they were situated on the computers desktop, but again, can't be sure. 

I can't emphasise enough how vital it is that I recover these files! I've tried the easeus software, however the trial version doesn't appear to be even scanning my harddrive correctly ..? Tried the StellarPheonix software on the Macintosh harddrive, it recovered previously deleted audio files, however the ZOOMH6 files didn't appear, making me wonder whether I transferred them to an external drive instead. Currently in the process of scanning them drives, as I write this .. 

Anybody offer any advise who's found themselves in this situation before? 

P.S I should have made two back-ups, I know ..

Cheers guys!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you still have the original SD card and did not format it, you still have all the original files.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

spunk.funk said:


> If you still have the original SD card and did not format it, you still have all the original files.


Unfortunately the SD Card was part of rented equipment. The card was formatted before I returned it too ..


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

As stated in the opening post, still not absolutely certain which drive I transferred and subsequently deleted the files from, whether it was the main Macintosh drive, or an external .. Any way to find out which drive I transferred to, via some sort of OS activity log?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Hook the external drive up to your Mac and in Finder do a search for one song, if you know the name of it. Or **.MP3* if they are MP3 files


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

What version of OS-X are you using?


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

MartyF81 said:


> What version of OS-X are you using?


El Capitan 

(Very late response, I know .. apologises)


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

mfmcgreal said:


> El Capitan
> 
> (Very late response, I know .. apologises)


Ahh yes... unfortunate that you didn't reply right away.

El Capitan's "Spotlight" search will let you ask it for things like "Recent JPG" or "Recent MP3" and it will show you files recently saved or used.

Too much time has passed for them to be "Recent" files anymore though....

When it comes to deleted files... time is of the essence. Chances of recovery diminish rapidly with the computer being used as the space that the files were deleted from is overwritten with new content.


----------

